# traquejo



## Cecília Meloni

"Ter traquejo" es una expresión brasileña que según el diccionario significa tener práctica, experiencia pero, en realidad, quiere decir que la persona que "tem traquejo" sabe hablar con desenvoltura y que se sale bien en todas las situaciones. ¿ Cómo se diría esto en español ?


----------



## sorollexiste

No sé como ayudarte, según tu definción: uma pessoa que tem traquejo é aquila que "es muy espabilada", muy despierta, lo coge todo al vuelo y resuelve las situaciones con éxito.

Vamos a espera a ver que opina el resto, que seguro será mejor.

Corrijo, no me parece como he dicho dos párrafos más arriba:

Muitos nem sequer *têm traquejo* para manter uma conversa telefónica fora do âmbito de assuntos de seu interesse
Muchos ni siquiera tienen desenvoltura/soltura para mantener una conversación telefónica...


Você é sensual é *tem* consciência do próprio corpo, anda de cabeça erguida e *tem* uma boa presença. *Tem* também *traquejo* social e seu parceiro pode levá-lo a qualquer lugar que sempre vai ter orgulho de você.

...tiene buena presencia. Tiene desenvoltura social y ...


----------



## Fanaya

Eu diria que é uma pessoa '_apañada_'.


----------



## sorollexiste

isso ai é demasiado "granaino", né? muito local, para mim.


----------



## Fanaya

Talvez  Porém, eu sou castelhano e às vezes utilizo tal expressão, se bem que em tom humorístico. Provavelmente estaria a mentir se dissesse que é uma palavra  comum, mas eu penso que o seu uso está muito generalizado.


----------



## Carfer

O sentido em que usamos a expressão em Portugal é o mesmo que refere o dicionário brasileiro que a Cecília citou: prática, experiência, treino. A pessoa fala com desenvoltura como consequência do treino e da experiência que tem (como consequência do traquejo), ou seja, o traquejo não é a própria desenvoltura. Não estou a dizer que, por extensão, não se possa dizer, admito que sim, embora não seja o uso de cá. Estou a sublinhar este aspecto apenas porque me parece que a deslocação do significado para o lado da desenvoltura pode estar a iludir ou a condicionar a procura de equivalências pelos nossos amigos de língua espanhola. Traquejada é a pessoa que está muito treinada, muito exercitada, que é muito experiente numa dada actividade. É para esse adjectivo e para o substantivo respectivo que precisamos dum equivalente, não para _'desenvolta/desenvoltura', 'desembaraçada/desembaraço' _que são tão só consequência do '_traquejo_'.


----------



## Fanaya

Parece-me, embora eu acho que possa ser calão em vez dum termo aceito pelo DRAE, se bem que o seu uso é mais ou menos frequente na região ocidental espanhola, que a palavra que estamos a procurar é '_rodaje_' (por exemplo: aprendí a hablar portugués después de muchos años de rodaje). Qual a vossa opinião?


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Parece-me, embora eu acho que possa ser calão em vez dum termo aceito pelo DRAE, se bem que o seu uso é mais ou menos frequente na região ocidental espanhola, que a palavra que estamos a procurar é '_rodaje_' (por exemplo: aprendí a hablar portugués después de muchos años de rodaje). Qual a vossa opinião?


 
Nesse caso, em português também se pode dizer _'ter muita_ _rodajem_', mas o sentido é esse, sim.


----------



## Fanaya

Provavelmente a expressão espanhola seja consequência da influência portuguesa na fala da minha região (à parte da nossa proximidade, os teus compatriotas "invadiram" a minha cidade. De facto, há milhões de exemplos na nossa fala, tais como "casas de dos andares" em vez de "casas de dos pisos" ou "tener saudades" em vez de "tener morriña"), de modo que não posso assegurar que essa seja a correcta (entenda-se habitual), mas assim mesmo penso que é compreensível para qualquer hispanofalante (quanto a sua utilização, isso é outra coisa...).


----------



## zema

Por aquí y en algunos países vecinos le decimos "tener cancha".


----------



## sorollexiste

tener bagaje, qué tal?


----------



## Fanaya

sorollexiste said:


> tener bagaje, qué tal?



No me convence. Al menos yo no la utilizaría. Es cierto que quien tiene bagaje es aquél que ha ido recogiendo conocimientos o experiencias a lo largo de su vida, pero no sé si es de aplicación en este contexto. De todas maneras, tal vez sea un parecer meramente subjetivo, ya se sabe que con esto de los idiomas hay que andar con pies de plomo porque nunca hay dos hablantes iguales.


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> Nesse caso, em português também se pode dizer _'ter muita_ _rodajem_', mas o sentido é esse, sim.



Aliás, Carfer, rodajem ou roda*g*em?


----------



## zema

Para el caso específico del _'traquejo social'_ creo que también podrías decir _'tener roce social'_.


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Aliás, Carfer, rodajem ou roda*g*em?


 
É '_rodagem_', claro. É o que resulta deste cocktail de português e espanhol.


----------



## Cecília Meloni

Muchas gracias por todas sus opiniones.


----------

